# Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
February 12, 2011
12:00PM – 3:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
734-487-8410
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only, and even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses. If there is enough interest there will be eight Cox 1/24 Formula 1 cars available for an IROC style race. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” The.Cost of tables is $5.00 per table. Open VINTAGE race is open 1 till 3PM Cost for track time is $5.00. There will be an open race on the HO tub track, Any further questions call TSS Hobbies 734-487-8410


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! :wave:


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: ONLY 1 more day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragman426 (Sep 10, 2008)

I will be there! What time is the racing starting? I would like to plan my day out. If you can save me 2 tables.


----------

